# BFG 6200 Overclock



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

I would love to overclock my BFG 6200 AGP card. I have overclocked it 10 MHZ without artifacting or overheating. I know it could probably do more. I just dont wont to push it too far. I know it is not worth overclocking such a low end card, but I am desperate for more performance and I dont have enough cash to buy an 8800 GTX. I dont have a PCI Express system yet. Please tell me how far I can push this thing.

It is running:
AMD Sempron 3300
VIA K8M800
BFG 6200 AGP
80 GB SATA Hard Drive
:tongue:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

try this you should see a gain from this http://3t.shookit.com/?p=8


----------



## hehehayhay (May 28, 2011)

yeah its pretty weird


----------

